# Charles Tyrwhitt, T M Lewin, Thomas Pink Shirts...



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the shirts from these places are any good? What are the styles like, is the quality there, do they last?

Also, which of the 3 companies above is the better?

I'm sick of paying a small fortune for business shirts but am sceptical/concerned about mail order - sight unseen.

Thanks.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

sabfrance said:


> Can anyone tell me if the shirts from these places are any good? What are the styles like, is the quality there, do they last?
> 
> Also, which of the 3 companies above is the better?
> 
> ...


excellent quality and exeptional customer service, if in the UK there is a shop near Euston Station across the Rd from McDonalds, my husband is very fussy about his clothes and if he can afford to, he buys from them.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

of the three, Pink has to be the best


----------

